# WHICH OF THESE 22s WOULD YOU BUY AND WHY



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

which 22 rifle of these would you buy and why
S&W M&P15-22
HK MP5-22


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I voted, but my vote was based solely on the ugliness of the HK.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

S&W Aesthetics based call


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

H&K MP 5-22. Why, because I already have a .22 rimfire converter for my AR's, not as accurate maybe but I don't shoot match with it so it I'm not bothered by the difference.


----------



## lucky (Jan 29, 2012)

can't go wrong with S&W


----------



## jppimpin (Jan 29, 2012)

it depends if the mp5 22 is roller block delayed like the real mp5, although with it being such a low power round it makes no difference. but i love H&k firearms. very good. never had a misfire unless bad round.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks for the input
wanting a military type 22 guess i'm gonna have to get the S&W when i get the money


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

S&W 15-22...I own one and love it.....JJ


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

S&W. 
Shot it and was very pleased.


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

I own a S&W M&P-15 and love it...so I would pick the M&P


----------



## prof_fate (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought an MP15-22 today actually.
The mossberg was an option, I hear pretty good things about it and it's half the price.
The store (and other kids on teh team) have savage bolt action and ruger 10-22s. 



Depends on what YOU want it for. I want it for fun of course, but mainly for my son to compete in jr rifle/cmp. So accuracy counts and the S&W is that in spades from all I've read and so far I just popped a few off in the yard to sight it in (for tonights CMP practice - i'm gonna surprise my son with it) and WOW - 1" group on the first 5 rounds. I'm impressed. And that's with the peep sights it comes with, a sight type i've never used before. I can hardly wait till I get a scope on it! I tried 2 different brands of ammo and while they grouped in different placed both did 1" groups. Out of 20 rounds not one flier either.

But my son wants a 'modern' gun and with it he can now compete in 3 classes (semi-auto, tactical and bolt with my old marlin which does 1.5" groups with a few fliers now and then).


----------



## Dan01 (May 4, 2012)

*Colt (Walther)*

I bought the Colt C 4 22 cal carbine and absolutely love the weapon.....Into second thousand rounds and no complaints.......I also have the GSG AK 47 22cal.............From a few feet away it is hard to tell them from the real thing.

I have the 5.56x45 Colt AR 15 and two AK 47s 7.62x39, but ammo is steep and the grand kids don't like the loud noise and recoil.....I enjoy shooting the 22s very much also.

How do you post pictures here?

Dan


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I chose the HK because it is shorter than the Smith...well, at least I think it is.tumbleweed


----------

